# Shirt Colour Bleeds Through Dark TShirt Transfer



## kayest (Apr 9, 2007)

I was hoping someone might be able to give me some insight into a problem with dark tshirt transfers that I've run into.

I recently got some transfer paper for dark coloured shirts from Coastal, printed a test strip, and pressed that onto a shirt to see how the colours worked. Unfortunately, all the colours changed drastically due to the tshirt colour (white came out to look like a lighter shade of the tshirt colour, and all the other colours hues were skewed quite a bit).

The paper is for dark shirts, made to use with inkjet printers, and I followed instructions to the letter, so I'm not sure if I've goofed due to inexperience or if this is a common thing. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

Is the shirt made of polyester or a blend? The transfer color can shift when you use this kind of fabric. Try reducing the pressing time, but not too much, because it can affect adhesion.


----------



## Tenacious (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't heat press, but I think it would be the ink not the paper.


----------



## kayest (Apr 9, 2007)

norwalktee said:


> Is the shirt made of polyester or a blend? The transfer color can shift when you use this kind of fabric. Try reducing the pressing time, but not too much, because it can affect adhesion.


It is a polyester blend. I tried the suggestion of reducing the pressing time and it worked out much better. Thank you!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

kayest said:


> It is a polyester blend. I tried the suggestion of reducing the pressing time and it worked out much better. Thank you!


Yes, the problem is with the T-shirt, not the transfers. Thank you also because I've learned something. I got the same experience the other day. The forever pinkline opaque transfers that I was using required an 80 second dwell time, too much I think.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

I had the same problem today on a black Hanes Heavy Weight #5280 t-shirt. I was using Jet Dark 2 transfer paper, I followed the directions, 350 degrees, 20 seconds dwell and medium pressure. I prepressed the garment and let it cool then placed the transfer face up on the garment and covered it with an ironing sheet and teflon sheet protector. I then pressed it with an Insta heat press following the above directions. 

After removing the ironing sheet the colors on the logo had changed as if the dye from the shirt had migrated into the transfer. The white portions of the image had turn gray and the other colors had picked up the black also. At first I wasn't sure of what happened. I thought it may have been bad dye on the tshirt, I eliminated the ink because the white of the transfer had turn gray. I printed a second shirt with the same results. 

I then remembered I had some Alpha Gold Dark paper left over from another job. I printed another logo up using that paper and applied it to the first shirt following the direction for it, and then "voila" a perfect reproduction. I was able to complete the job with no futher problems.

My conclusions: The Jet Dark 2 transfer paper was defective. 

The first images with the the faded colors and the gray for white didn't look to bad, it was like a distressed look or a subdued image and could be used for a special effect. I will have to wash it a couple of times and see what happens with it.

Bill M


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

It seems to be the shirts not the paper. I just made 10 shirts using the same paper printed at the same time with the same printer. 5 Gildan black large 5 Gildan black medium. The 5 large came out perfect, the 5 medium all had the same problem as you had. Coincidence ? I think not. It has to be the dye lot the shirts came from, otherwise the problem would have been random.


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

I disagree that the shirts are the problem. I believe that when whites turn grey or the shirt 'bleeds through' the paper, it's the paper, not the garment. (Although BRC's comments contradict my opinion) 

I purchased some paper off of Ebay a few months ago and it was absolute crap. I followed the directions and the image turned out old looking and dull. Whites turned grey on black shirts and I threw the rest of the 100 pack away. The paper had 2 lines on the back; red and blue. They were going across the width, so 8 and a half inches.

I've had similar paper that has worked better. It also had a blue and a red line on the back, but it was going across the height of the paper, so 11 inches (vertical). Both papers felt the same and applied the same. (I'm not gonna purchase either of these again if possible)

Never had migrating problems with the blue grid, gold seal reserve, or this opaque paper with a black line on the back. It's only happened with the blue are red stripe opaque paper. At the end of the day, I'm still waiting for a good dark t-shirt transfer paper. I guess Stahls has a new paper out that they claim is the best; it's frustraiting - why can't this be easier?! 

Ryan


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

What I'm really thinking is that the problem was on the shirts dye migrating to the opaque paper if too much heat was applied. When a transfer paper with less heat requirement was used, or when the dwell time was reduced, you can get a better result even when printing on the same shirt. Anyway, I guess we could all agree on Norwalktees post.


----------

